# Detailer's Domain: Audi S4 - Paint Correction



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2010 Audi S4 
Requirements - Paint Correction, Interior Clean and Condition

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
1Z einszett Glanz Wax
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior afters only: 

















Prep - Wash/Decon/AutoScrub/Wheels/Tires
Before shots

































Sonax Full Effect in action










































Decon with Iron Cut

















Drying









Debadge

























Before shots of the imperfections









































Wetsanding a few imperfections









50/50 shots









































































B pillars were taken care of









































Rinse after compound and polish

















1Z einszett Glanz Wax beading

















Afters


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Another fabulous piece of work there :argie: thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Phil :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

On the pictures that show the "Rinse after compound and polish" we can still see the V6T badge  Fantastic job, the car looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Love that!


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Great job, cracking ironX shot


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic work, looks amazing.

Also loving the white bimmer in the background 

what is it?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks! the bmw is an e90 m3


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice job Phil, looks like you had your work cut out for this car :thumb:

Mario*


----------

